# Hyatt Residence Club in New York City?



## ral (Jan 12, 2010)

After looking at the following website, one wonders if the 43 suites mentioned represent the units originally planned as the Hyatt Residence Club New York City. 

http://newyork.5thavenue.andaz.hyat...f;jsessionid=OWG1ZAHBK2VTECTEAGESFFQKMQAYIIV0

If so, it looks like the Andaz 5th Avenue's gain is the Hyatt Vacation Club's loss.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 14, 2010)

"The hotel occupies the entire building, and at this time there is no plan to have Hyatt Vacation Club units at this location." 

This was sent to a friend of mine looks like NO Hyatt NYC


----------

